# Tribute Video 2009



## Flashy (Nov 18, 2009)

Before I left I committed myself to do the Tribute video for those lost in 2009, so Iâve come back to start sorting that out, however, if someone else has taken on the task, please let me know and Iâll poddle off again. Thatâs absolutely not a problem and I donât want to step on anyoneâs toes.

My current aim is to get this on here as soon into January are possible, which is why I am starting this now.

The current list of lost buns I have is (this includes buns lost from 1[sup]st[/sup] Jan 09 to today) If there are any errors or any bunnies missing please PM me to tell me:
~*Midnight Moon*~ *Plenilune*
~*Midnight Moon*~ *Natalie*
ani-lover *Thumper*
Atorres61472 *Zin*
aurora369 *Zeke*
Basil *Basil*
Becca *Jessica*
birdlover* Tinkerbell*
Blaze_Amita *Cater*
BSAR *Autumn*
Camarie *Stormy*
Camarie *Gizmo*
CKGS* Abby*
CKGS *Binx*
CKGS *Kate*
Coniglio *Koga*
DazyDaizee* Wally*
Dinkys Mom *Dinky*
EdieRabbitsMom *Edie*
edwinf8936 *Mini*
Elf Mommy *Elf*
emilyasb *Earless Bun*
evibugz *Cuddles*
Fancy77 *Holly*
Fancy77* Lucy*
Fancy77 *Trixie*
fffarmergirl *Angora Doe*
Flash *Flash*
Flashy *Summer*
FlopsnWills* Charlie*
Flopsy *Fluffy*
fluffy bunnies *Sandy*
fuzz16 *Dalton*
gentle giants *Hope*
gentle giants *Sweetheart*
gingers_giants *Misty*
gingers_giants *Emmy*
gingers_giants *Gretchen*
gingers_giants *Mister Moo*
Glenn *Hornsby*
GoinbacktoCali *Dodge*
GoodBunny *Dooley*
hailiejade *Beau*
Happi Bun *Dewey*
Hawkertinger *Bubba*
Hayley411 *Sherbert*
hok9 *Bella*
HoneyPot *Charlie*
ilovetoeatchocolate *Hope*
irishlops *Bubble*
irishlops *Wriggle*
irishlops *Squeak*
jbrule *Houdini*
JenniferCameron *Caramel*
Kamaor *Kirby*
killertheturtle *Bruce Wayne*
kirst3buns *Penny*
KookieKing *Zell*
kooldanny64 *Fluffy*
Korr_and_Sophie *Sean*
kweenkylie *Jojo's biggest baby*
kweenkylie *Little Girl*
Leland1 *Blue*
Leland1 *Baby*
littlemisslacie *Reese*
lucylocket's friend *Bean*
LucysMommy* Lucy*
Luv-bunniz *Casper*
Luvmyzoocrew *Sooty*
Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears *Fluffy*
Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears *Monsters*
MagnoliaDee *Jacub*
maherwoman* Flower*
maherwoman *Trixie*
maherwoman *Cuddles*
maherwoman *SweetPea*
Malexis *Grasshopper*
marnarojas *Mr. Bun*
mel *Bun Bun*
mgs926 *Miss Figaro*
Michaela *Bubbles*
momof2buns *Abby*
MousQwene *Luna*
MousQwene and Orgrath *Rorschach*
MrHobbsMissB* Luv*
MrHobbsMissB *Joy*
MrHobbsMissB *Abby*
MyBabyBunnies *Naomi*
myheart *Luna*
Nancy McClelland* Lilly*
Nancy McClelland *Bonnie*
nicolevins *George*
NZminilops *Sakura*
Orchid *Simon*
pappy1264 *Carrot*
penguinsrxcore *Tai*
pepperdog *Pepperdog*
pinksalamander *Archie*
Pipp *Radar*
pla725 *Smitten*
plainjane *Baby Bunny*
polly *Nibbler*
polly *Indy*
polly *Dennis*
porr *Chloe*
prince_and_thumper *Milkshake*
queenadreena *Millie*
ra7751 *Chyna*
ra7751 *Danny*
ra7751 *Bucky*
RabbitLover94 *Oreo*
ratmom *Oliver*
Revverress *Noel*
RexLovables *Daizi*
Sabine *Bobby*
sarahb0305 *bunny* 
sha1Oly88 *Buffy *
sha1Oly88 *Ash* 
shinji2004 *Charlie *
SouthernBuns *Nita* 
Sterling Lop Rabbitry *Pepe* 
Strongheart * Marley* 
SunnyCait* Ben *
SweetSassy *Sassy *
Tam24927 *Holly *
Tam24927 *Rose* 
Tam24927 *Honey* 
Techturnedfarmer *New Zeland Doe *
timetowaste *Nemo *
TinysMom *Billy Sunny *
TinysMom *Miss Bea *
TinysMom *Minnie Pearl *
TinysMom *Girly Girl *
TinysMom *Matilda/Nancy *
TinysMom *Liberty *
TinysMom *Harley Quinn *
TinysMom *Barry *
TinysMom *Marmalade *
TinysMom *GC *
TK Bunnies *Kali *
Wabbitdad12 and wabbitmom12 *Mr. Muffin* 
Wabbitdad12 and wabbitmom12 *Thumper* 
Wabbitdad12 and wabbitmom12 *Lil Blue *
werecatrising* Luna* 
wordstoasong *Pretzel *
yamaya17 *Smokey *
yamaya17 *Snowy *
zitromd *Mooy* 
Zouave *Poppy 
*
*It is important now to say that if anyone is unfortunate enough to lose a bun between now and the end of 2009 it WILL still be in the video, Iâm just ensuring I can do this properly and those people who wish to contribute something have enough time to do so, which is why I have started early. I will produce a final list on the 1[sup]st[/sup]* *January 2010.*

This is how those I have pictures of will look like at a basic level (itâs very similar to what I did before- which can be found here http://www.megavideo.com/?v=35IEJKQV)






I would really like to make these as personalised as possible, so have come up with a few ways to do this.

Firstly, I have some designs and pictures which can be added to the most appropriate rabbits. I am also open to designing more (or trying to) if people specifically want something else, so suggestions are welcome. These are also still being tweaked until I find completely what I am happy with, but this is the general idea.

Currently, I have these.

For a bunny who lived life to the full.




This does not show it ideally, but it might be used something like this






For a bunny that you want to be remembered in a happy (or something else positive) way. (Iâm not sure if the music note is the right one to use for this, so I may change it-Iâm open to suggestions)









For a heart bunny.









For those who want a marker of respect.









I also quite like the idea of having different text colours if people want that for their bunny. This might look something like this.





Iâm also interested in quotes, music or anything relevant that people want to suggest for the video.

The other idea that I had involves more active participation, and this is the main reason why I am posting so early. On last yearâs video I used âstolenâ pictures of rainbows as a background for mentioning those buns that I did not have pictures of (if youâre not sure what I mean then check out last yearâs video http://www.megavideo.com/?v=35IEJKQV ).

*Iâm thinking this year it would be nice for people to contribute their own design *(this is the main specific reason I have posted this so early)*. *So what Iâm looking for is for people to submit scene that they feel would be appropriate for this video. This could be a scene with a rainbow and some landscape, or what you imagine Rainbow Bridge to be, a photo you have taken yourself (say of a rainbow, or some peaceful scenery), it could be a drawing or a collage, it could be a digitally created scene or similar, or anything else you feel might work. I do ask though that we have no photos of pets or other animals in there, and I guess no pictures of people either, because I feel that might detract away from the rabbit being mentioned. Remember, this is a general picture and will be used to remember several different rabbits. I canât promise to use them all (because I donât know how many people might be interested), I also canât actually promise to use any of them, but any that are used will have a mention of the artist on them. *If you want to do one of these, then please let me know so I know if I am waiting for any submissions (I would hate to complete the video and miss out someoneâs work because I didnât realise it was being done).*


If you want something specific for your bun/s then please PM me. You can send all, or part of the following bit, or just tell me exactly what you would like. I will not be on very regularly but will reply to a PM when I do check, so please be patient. 

If you were unfortunate enough to lose more than one bun this year then feel free to tell me specifics for each bunny.

1, What picture, if any, would you like with your bun?
2, What colour, if any, would you like the text to be?
3, Do you have any quotes or poems that you think might be appropriate for the video?
4, Do you have any song recommendations that could be used in the video?


I have was going to orginially keep this thread locked, but I no longer have mod powers so thatâs not practical, however, I ask for anything related to a specific rabbit to be dealt with privately, via PM, to make sure that all people get heard and no one is missed.

I will also be contacting those whose bunny I donât have a picture of, or whose picture is too small (or for any other query I may have), specifically via PM. If I do not contact you that is because I have a good picture, either from an RB tribute thread, or from another post somewhere (I have often gone rifling through profiles and past posts and threads and blogs to find good pictures of the bun/s you have lost). This will be done throughout December.

Unless anyone has any dispute of this, or someone is already doing it, I would like to do a smaller tribute to other animals that have been lost this year. I canât promise they will all get a mention in it though because of what Iâm aiming to do, but there will be a tribute of some sort as a separate video.

If you do have any questions please feel free to PM me and anything to do with the video I will reply to when I next come on.

Hope youâre all well.

I'm sorry for all your losses.


----------



## Orchid (Nov 18, 2009)

My heart breaks for all those names, such a long list..for all that has been lost...

Love works in miracles every day: such as weakening the strong, and stretching the weak; making fools of the wise, and wise men of fools; favouring the passions, destroying reason, and in a word, turning everything topsy-turvy.

~ Marguerite De Valois 




The person who tries to live alone will not succeed as a human being. His heart withers if it does not answer another heart. His mind shrinks away if he hears only the echoes of his own thoughts and finds no other inspiration. 

~ Pearl S. Buck




I have loved to the point of madness,
That which is called madness, 
That which to me, 
Is the only sensible way to love.

F. Sagan




You can't buy love, but you can pay heavily for it.

~Henny Youngman





Far away is close at hand
Close joined is far away,
Love shall come at your command
Yet will not stay.

~Robert Graves


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Flashy - I only posted these losses in my blog (I think)- but while I went to Maine in Sept/Oct - we had a virus sweep through our rabbitry and among the losses were:

Tio
Harry
Harriet
Aggie
Meathead
Sapphira
Isenstar (Izzy)

I would like to have them included also. I will find pictures and send them to you if needed.

Thanks so much for doing this - you do such an awesome job at the videos!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm really sorry Peg  I've added them all to the list. Would you prefer Isenstar to be Isenstar or Izzy?

I'll be in touch about pics in due course


----------



## Flashy (Nov 18, 2009)

I just found a bunny not on that list, who should be, so aurora360 and her bunny Sekura have now been added to the list.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you for doing this again. It is very kind of you.
Dave


----------



## kirsterz09 (Nov 18, 2009)

what a wonderful idea, would it be okay if my bun Truffle was added to the list?


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Flashy, I was going to let you know about Sekura, but you beat me to it. 

I've got some new pictures that I haven't posted that I would like used. I'll PM you the ones I want once I've gone through them all.

--Dawn


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 21, 2009)

inkelepht:

Hi Tracy :wave:

I am so very happy to see you post !!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hug:Maureen


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 21, 2009)

If you compile the photos, Tracy, can I have copies of them for the memorial for the calendar?


----------



## Pipp (Nov 21, 2009)

Aw Flashy, thanks so much. Wonderful that you're doing this and wonderful just to see you here, even though it's a sad thread. Thanks for thinking of Radar. 


sas :hug2:


----------



## Flashy (Nov 22, 2009)

*kirsterz09 wrote: *


> what a wonderful idea, would it be okay if my bun Truffle was added to the list?


Added


----------



## Flashy (Nov 22, 2009)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> Thanks Flashy, I was going to let you know about Sekura, but you beat me to it.
> 
> I've got some new pictures that I haven't posted that I would like used. I'll PM you the ones I want once I've gone through them all.
> 
> --Dawn


Sorry about missing her. She is, to me, one of the most memorable buns on the forum and I have no idea where she went because she was right at the top of my list to start with.

Please do send me the pics, of Sekura and Zeke, I'll happily use those


----------



## Flashy (Nov 22, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> If you compile the photos, Tracy, can I have copies of them for the memorial for the calendar?


Yup, that's more than fine  Makes the most sense to me.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 24, 2009)

Just to let you know I'm going to start contacting people about photos (but this will take a while to do). If you have a photo you want specifically used and I don't contact you then feel free to PM me and I'll do my best to use the photos people want used


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Nov 24, 2009)

one song that I can think of, it makes me remember my cousin as well as Bo, Dubbs, Ears and Cater.
Who You'd be Today by Kenny Chesney


----------



## Flashy (Dec 5, 2009)

Just wanted to say that someone asked me to do a rainbow picture to go with the name, so I have done, and this will also be an option for anyone else who wants a rainbow picture(the rainbow itself will get edited though because this one is a bit dodgy, but this is the rough idea).


----------



## Flashy (Dec 5, 2009)

I'll probably go with this one.


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for adding George to the list. Sorry for everyones losses


----------



## bunnymommy76 (Dec 21, 2009)

Is it too late to add Pidge to the list?


----------



## Flashy (Dec 21, 2009)

Not at all.

Do you have a picture?


----------



## bunnymommy76 (Dec 21, 2009)

Sure, ill PM it to you!
Thanks


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 30, 2009)

Can you add Fred please?

he is a dutch bunny, i think i sent a pic of him to you


----------



## Flashy (Dec 30, 2009)

Fred was added ages ago


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 30, 2009)

can you add Buzz, my dog , to the one you are doing for non rabbits one :*(


----------



## Flashy (Dec 30, 2009)

I have added him, and saved his picture too. I'm sorry you lost him.


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks, I just thought you didnt and I was a bit worried cause his name wasnt on the above list!

& thank you, appreciate it.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeh, that list is from mid november, and I added him since that. We can't edit the posts past 12 minutes, so when I post the video, I will post the new list, and he is on that  Don't worry. Unfortunately lots of buns have been added since then and are not on the list, but they will be on the final list.


----------



## yngmea (Jan 2, 2010)

I am new here. but I wanted to say I lost my dwarf mix female named Misty on New Years Eve, she was 8 years old. I miss her so.


----------



## Flashy (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm sorry you lost her. Do you have a picture of her that could be used in the video? If not, then I can mention her anyway, so don't worry.

Binky Free Misty


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 3, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Flashy - I only posted these losses in my blog (I think)- but while I went to Maine in Sept/Oct - we had a virus sweep through our rabbitry and among the losses were:
> 
> Tio


[align=center]





[/align]


> Harry


[align=center]




[/align]


> Harriet


[align=center]




[/align]


> Aggie


[align=center]




[/align]


> Meathead


[align=center]




[/align]


> Sapphira


[align=center]




[/align]


> Isenstar (Izzy)


[align=center]




[/align]


> I would like to have them included also. I will find pictures and send them to you if needed.
> 
> Thanks so much for doing this - you do such an awesome job at the videos!



I couldn't remember if you had Billy Sunny and Harley Quinn...so here they are...


[align=center]






[/align][align=center]




[/align]

and Slade - who the forum really didn't know - but I loved him so much..







I'm sorry it took me so long to post these Flashy - I just couldn't really bring myself to look at the pictures till teh deadline.


----------



## Flashy (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for those Peg. I know it is hard going through old pictures, but thank you for posting them. I do have Billy Sunny and Harley Quinn, and their slides are already in the video  I will do the others and add them today. I'm hoping to get it finished tomorrow and then up within a few days after that (internet permitting), so hopefully the delay won't be too long.

Also, just wanted to say you don't only have to have rabbits the forum knew, so if you wanted to add any more then feel free. This is about the owner and their bunny first, and the forum second. x


----------



## yngmea (Jan 3, 2010)

yes I do have a picture  
that would be so neat! It has been only 3 days since I lost her and I have not broken down her hutch yet...tackling that on Monday. I found this place through facebook, thought wow a place where there are lots of people who love rabbits and all kinds of pets, glad I found it.


----------



## Flashy (Jan 3, 2010)

Its good you found us 

How would you like to get a picture to me? You can e-mail me, or upload it and post it as a picture on the forum, or maybe point me in the direction of your facebook if you have any on there.

It's all very, very fresh for you. It's very uch a hard time when you do those things. Keep talking and posting if it helps


----------



## Flashy (Jan 3, 2010)

Jus wanted to say this is the absolute last chance to get anybunny in this video.


----------



## Flashy (Jan 3, 2010)

The video is now finished, with all bunnies in it. I won't be publishing it to my computer (i.e. making it from a working document into a proper video) until tomorrow morning GMT, so if any one else wants anybunny else added over night, that can be done.

Hopefully though, there will be no more, because this list is horribly huge already.


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 3, 2010)

I am usually not on RO. Can Nemo please be in this video as well? Or is he already, since he was posted on the original post?

If he needs to have a picture sent in, here it is.


----------



## Flashy (Jan 3, 2010)

He's in, don't worry  That wasn't the picture I used though. I used a more upclose one. Would you prefer me to use that one instead?


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh no, any picture is fine with me


----------



## Flashy (Jan 4, 2010)

This is now finished. When the intenret here is good, I will upload it and then it shall be posted shortly after.

Can a mod please lock this thread.


----------

